# Northgate



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Pictured at the Hunterston Terminal on the Clyde coast in 1999 when discharging coal.
Have no other details I/m afraid.Think she was about 100000dwt.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She is a Sumitomo built 1984 as KII MARU ,owners SA.MA.MA (Monaco).
ok for tonnage :93049gt.
Gp


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Remember the SAMAMA now.She was well run.I was on board on a WSS Branch visit,one of the last if not THE last before Health and Safety regulations ruined it.


----------

